# Coders that are also Billers for USPI



## dbybee (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if there are any coders that code for an ASC and also do the billing for USPI?

Thanks


----------



## bethh05 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Uspi*

The ASC I work at was recently bought by USPI. I code and post the charges, I do not post payments or anything. We use Vision.


----------



## dbybee (Feb 23, 2009)

bethieh said:


> The ASC I work at was recently bought by USPI. I code and post the charges, I do not post payments or anything. We use Vision.



Hi bethieh, I was wondering if your ASC bills for Accesory devices with the L8699 code or does anyone else?  I have some questions if you do.  
I also wanted to find a group of ASC coder/billers to network with that work for the same company.  


thanks


----------



## bethh05 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, I use the L8699 code for some implants ie; ear tubes, some ortho screws and plates (and it also depends on the insurance). You can email me anytime, I do not have all the answers, but I will do the best I can.


----------



## dbybee (Feb 25, 2009)

We are actually instructed to bill for such things as Arthoscopy Shavers, Ligamax, Debrider Tips, Mitek Vapor... things of that nature as an Accesory Device under L8699.  I wanted to find out how many other coders and billers are doing this.
Thanks


----------



## bethh05 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have not been billing those out. I was not told to. Shouldn't those been considered high cost supplies? L8699 is for prosthetic implant, not otherwise specified.  I do bill the high cost supplies under 99070, for things like coblators and thermachoice balloon dialators (those are hundreds of dollars). I checked with our supply manager, she said the arthroscopy shavers and debriders are not implants, and they are not very expensive and they have never billed them out before. Hope this helps!


----------



## dbybee (Feb 25, 2009)

Since your facility was just acquired, they may not have gotten around to telling you this. 
I do not feel comfortable billing for those things and wanted to make sure that there are other facilities billing for these also. It is not written in our contracts that we can bill for high cost supplies. Supposedly the AMA has come up with a new description of the L8699 code.


----------



## bethh05 (Feb 25, 2009)

We do not have many contracts with insurances right now. That is one of the things USPI is working on. I will check with my bosses and see what they say about the debriders and stuff.


----------

